

Ask HN:150+ hits,25 download of beta in 1 day but what's next? - kodeshpa

Hi All, 
I have posted about my first android app "Dawg", social news updater. Though my post not appeared in ASK HN category, still got decent response. I am trying my hard to reach masses and collect feedback  but don't know best way to for it? I haven't thought of business plan and how m gonna make money just followed my heart and executed idea into reality. I still need review to take it to next level. Check my post http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2109084 and guide me what i need to do for pre-launch buzz.
======
kodeshpa
My earlier post <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2109084> Link to beta :
www.zubhalabs.com

